# FlatStalker $1000 (Ultimate skinny water flats fishing)



## CaptHarry

If you took a jon boat, a kayak, and a stand up paddleboard (SUP) and smashed them together, you would end up with a flatstalker. 
This is a light blue Flatstalker with a trolling motor, battery, push pole paddle, and a custom galvanized trailer. Trailer has brand new bearings, hubs, rims, tires, and lights. 
It's is a fun little rig. Get's in very shallow waters for sight casting to redfish, gigging flounders, fishing dock lights, fishing those remote ponds and lakes, etc...
Lightweight, can be trailered easily behind a car or maybe even a moped  
No frills and easy to clean up at the end of the day. Pretty much hose it off, and throw the battery on charge.
I have already registered and titled the flatstalker as a boat, so a trolling motor can legally be used on it. The trailer is registered as well. Clean title and registrations ready to sign over.
The flatstalker was originally designed just for flyfishing the flats. To learn more about the flatstalker go to http://www.flatstalker.com/
I don't use it as much as I should. I bought it while I was between boats. My new boat has arrived and I know that I will definently not use it much now. 
Send an e-mail, I'll get back to you quick, come buy it before I change my mind on selling it! $1,000 Cash Firm
(Warning, this is a fun fishing machine, and everyone is going to ask you about it while on the water and when stopped anywhere with it on the trailer.) 
Send me a PM or e-mail if interested.


----------



## Chris V

I always wanted one of those things but Im in the process of getting a 24 pathfinder so......

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## TURTLE

*Thats bad ass.*


----------



## JoshH

whats wrong with that guys head!?


----------



## CaptHarry

Ninja stealth


----------

